
Slides 4.0 – Create Websites and Landing Pages in Minutes - MonsterCritic
http://dsm.am/slides4
======
MonsterCritic
Hi there, Hacker News.

I'm a creator and developer of Slides Framework. We released our new version
and even got a #1 Site of the Day on ProductHunt yesterday:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/slides-4](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/slides-4)

The new version contains a lot of changes, that makes it even easier to create
an impressive page for your landing page.

Let me know if you have any questions!

